#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Welke technologie verwerk je in je nieuwe huis

## @lex

Beste forummers,

Stel dat je je huis opnieuw zou bouwen/ingrijpend zou verbouwen. Welke technologie en welke kennis vanuit ons vakgebeid zou je daarbij gebruiken?

Denk aan:

-Besturingssystemen
-Verlichting
-Audio/AV/intercom toepassing
-Bouw/decoratie

Zelf toevoegingen: shoot!

Groeten, @lex

----------


## laserguy

- Velbus domotica
- DMX lussen
- Surroundsysteem met pro-audio componenten met échte wattages en deftige rendementen...
- Iets beter lichtdesign dan de klassieke verlichting, ...
...

----------


## MusicXtra

De funderingsbalken zo laten lopen dat ze een hele lange bashoorn vormen. :EEK!:

----------


## Funmaker

@laserguy: dmx lussen, maak er toch artnet lussen van? kan je meer mee bereiken op lange termijn  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Stoney3K

> De funderingsbalken zo laten lopen dat ze een hele lange bashoorn vormen.



Daar hebben we toch al van die grote pijpen voor waar de WC op uitkomt?  :Big Grin: 

Zelf heb ik wel een hoop RGB LED's hangen, maar ik weet niet of ik ze op DMX ga sturen omdat dat misschien niet het beste protocol voor binnenshuis is.

----------


## 4AC

Hmm, mijn ideetjes zijn hier al aardig in werkelijkheid gekomen: IL PIU' GRANDE SUBWOOFER DEL MONDO - by Roberto Delle Curti - Italy

Uiteraard vervolgens met gebruik van nog imposantere woofers.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Op mijn studentenkamer staan momenteel Turbosound toppen en een Crown versterker, dus ik heb ook niets te klagen. In tegendeel zelfs. Alleen nog even een fatsoenlijke bijpassende sub zien te vinden...

Op het gebied van verlichting wil ik op de lange termijn nog eens een truss'je met wat parren en bewegend licht gaan hangen in mijn kamer. En dan de Turbo's ook de lucht in, levert me mooi weer wat ruimte op (voor een sub, haha).

Mvg,

Teun

Edit: op deze site: http://www.cowanaudio.com/index-2.html staan ook wat interessante dingen.
Met name dit: http://www.cowanaudio.com/ib.html

----------


## stamgast

Her-en-der wallboxen inclusief centrale patch-kast met Socapex-aansluitingen, bnc en speakon.
ASL-systeem is ook wel weer leuk!

----------


## moderator

Inpandig toilet en stromend water!

----------


## MusicXtra

> Hmm, mijn ideetjes zijn hier al aardig in werkelijkheid gekomen: IL PIU' GRANDE SUBWOOFER DEL MONDO - by Roberto Delle Curti - Italy
> 
> Uiteraard vervolgens met gebruik van nog imposantere woofers.



Dat bedoel ik dus maar dan allemaal niet zo opvallend, zat zelf te denken aan een convector put waar het sub uit komt en dan mooie ranke zuiltjes die bij het interieur passen. Zo dat iedereen zich maar af blijft vragen hoe het toch mogelijk is dat die zuiltjes zo laag komen. :Big Grin:

----------


## 4AC

> Dat bedoel ik dus maar dan allemaal niet zo opvallend, zat zelf te denken aan een convector put waar het sub uit komt en dan mooie ranke zuiltjes die bij het interieur passen. Zo dat iedereen zich maar af blijft vragen hoe het toch mogelijk is dat die zuiltjes zo laag komen.



Nog mooier inderdaad! Het 'wolf in schaapskleren' idee.
Op zich lijkt mij een flinke Funktion-One stack met daarvoor gespannen een wit doek (samen met de witte muren uiteraard) ook wel leuk.
"Oh, dag buurvrouw, geluidsoverlast? Jaa.... ik heb er ook last van. Vervelend hé, die mensen die alleen maar aan zichzelf denken. Ja. Oke. Dag buurvrouw"

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## djspeakertje

> Dat bedoel ik dus maar dan allemaal niet zo opvallend, zat zelf te denken aan een convector put waar het sub uit komt en dan mooie ranke zuiltjes die bij het interieur passen. Zo dat iedereen zich maar af blijft vragen hoe het toch mogelijk is dat die zuiltjes zo laag komen.



Dat kan toch veel simpeler: Open haard, (PA!) subje erin, netjes dichtmaken en een nieuwe (gas?) haard maken/plaatsen. Zuiltjes (of PS8 uit frankrijk) wegwerken in de "schouw". Netjes L, R en center erin en je hoeft alleen je rear's nog weg te werken, en bij 6.1 of 7.1 nog wat extra speakertjes. Alles uiteraard actief en de audio draadloos verzonden, dus overal waar een stopcontact zit heb je geluid. Dat laatste moet overigens nog ontwikkeld worden in Frankrijk... (of ik heb iets gemist? Dave?)

Laatste zin gejat van Loewe (laatst gezien en gehoord bij een vriend, zeer indrukwekkend setje hoor!) :Wink: .


Daan

Op de kamer natuurlijk iets stevigers, of een setje mooie studiomonitoren (Quested, Genelec, PMC enz.) met een subje.

----------


## rick1993

Alles op DMX, touchscreentje ergens in het huis, voor de rest alles bedienen met een Iphone o.i.d. Ja, dat lijkt me wel wat...

Tegenwoordig heb ik alleen nog maar zo rond kerst de hele kerstboom en alles er om heen op DMX  :Big Grin: .

----------


## G.P.Fransen

Ach ik heb al speakon in het hele huis vanaf de bouw zonder dat ik het wist!

PZM Modification kit, Phantom Powering, Attenuator Pads, All Things Audio

gewoon euro verloopje dr op?

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

Haha ik kon het niet laten, dit is mijn Home Cinema PA als mijn ouders op vakantie zijn.

2 RCF zelfbouw toppen
4 RCF ESW1018's
1 Crest pro 7001
1 Crest pro 8001
1 DBX Driverack PA+

ja het blaast, er zijn zelfs glazen uit de kast gerammeld:P

----------


## Outline

> De funderingsbalken zo laten lopen dat ze een hele lange bashoorn vormen.



Outline heeft dit al zo'n 15-20 jaar geleden al 'ns gedaan in of een disco of een ijsbaan. Alleen was het omgedraaid: de fundering was bij het tekenen al aangepast om er 'n sub van te kunnen maken. Werkte blijkbaar als een tierelier.

----------


## vasco

Mijn huis is uitgerust met het Marmitek X10 systeem. Als ik bijvoorbeeld een film wil kijken druk ik op mijn remote, PDA of touchscreen in de kamer op bioscoop en een macro laat mijn TV in de kast zakken, mijn projectie scherm uit het plafond komen, de projector inschakelen, media player in de juiste stand zetten, etc. Druk op play en het ligt dimt netjes uit net als in een bioscoop.

Ander (belangrijk) voordeel vind ik wel dat mijn huis er altijd bewoond uitziet, ook als wij er niet zijn. Geheel random timers hebben ons leefpatroon geleerd.

Als ik ooit ga verhuizen gaat dit systeem gewoon mee naar mijn nieuwe huis.





> Haha ik kon het niet laten, dit is mijn Home Cinema PA als mijn ouders op vakantie zijn...



Jammer dat de TV dan geheel uit verhouding is bij deze set  :Cool:

----------


## 4AC

Gefeliciteerd, ik ben jaloers!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## frederic

> Hmm, mijn ideetjes zijn hier al aardig in werkelijkheid gekomen: IL PIU' GRANDE SUBWOOFER DEL MONDO - by Roberto Delle Curti - Italy
> 
> Uiteraard vervolgens met gebruik van nog imposantere woofers. 
> 
> Op mijn studentenkamer staan momenteel Turbosound toppen en een Crown versterker, dus ik heb ook niets te klagen. In tegendeel zelfs. Alleen nog even een fatsoenlijke bijpassende sub zien te vinden...
> 
> Op het gebied van verlichting wil ik op de lange termijn nog eens een truss'je met wat parren en bewegend licht gaan hangen in mijn kamer. En dan de Turbo's ook de lucht in, levert me mooi weer wat ruimte op (voor een sub, haha).
> 
> Mvg,
> ...



Die is toch wel grappig: Infinite Baffle Subwoofer

Daar zullen de buren zeer kontent mee zijn  :Big Grin:

----------


## 4AC

> Die is toch wel grappig: Infinite Baffle Subwoofer
> 
> Daar zullen de buren zeer kontent mee zijn



Daar denkt de bouwer toch echt anders over:




> " The manifold housing the drivers sits behind the house and vents it's  back wave into the back yard. Since the sub only operates below 50Hz,  the output off the back of the drivers is not offensive, and so far has  not been responsible for any neighbour complaint."



De volgende keer eerst lezen voordat je ergens op reageert aub...

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## jakkes72

Kijk eens op dit forum:
Home Automation Domotica Forum Europe, Bwired Forum &bull; Index page

Staat heel veel op.
Momenteel heb ik zelf onderstaande domotica in gebruik:
Plugwise Meten van verbruikers en schakelen daarvan.
Klikaanklikuit Schakelen van verbruikers. oa 2 screens.
Homeseer De interface waar alles mee geschakeld word. oa middels plugins.
Ipad.... in gebruik als touchscreen. Hiermee schakel ik via homeseer de diverse gebruikers.
ZWAVE bewegings melder, wederom gekoppeld aan homeseer. 1 schakeld in de douche cabine de ventilator aan.

Nog op mijn wens lijst:
ZWAVE thermostaatknop, dan kan ik via Homeseer rond 21:00 uur de slaapkamer "op temperatuur" krijgen.
irtrans Dan kan ik commando's sturen naar mijn AV systeem.
bv bij kijken naar dvd word dan middels plugwise de TV, Radio en DVD aangezet.
Met irtrans word dan de televisie en de radio op de juiste input+basis volume gezet.


ls ik nu over nieuw zou beginnen zou ik alles op zwave gaan doen vwb schakelen ed.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Ach ik heb al speakon in het hele huis vanaf de bouw zonder dat ik het wist!
> 
> PZM Modification kit, Phantom Powering, Attenuator Pads, All Things Audio
> 
> gewoon euro verloopje dr op?



Die Jack naar Euro zou ik nóóit vertrouwen, laat staan in mijn handen pakken.  :EEK!: 

Dat is alleen praktisch om gitaristen mee te naaien als ze de neiging hebben met effectpedalen te gaan meppen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Watt Xtra

NOu laat ik net bezig zijn met een woning compleet te verbouwen.

Ik heb ook gedacht, dit komt erin, en daar moet ik aan denken, en O kijk allemaal mooie gadgets..

Echter is het budget eerder op dan de bouw klaar is! :P
Hier geen touchscreens, ingebouwde subwoofers, dmx, artnet of andere protocollen.

Waar wel rekening mee is gehouden, er wordt ongeveer 80% gebruik gemaakt van LED verlichting, ja ook het gewone licht.
De vertrekken waar je maar af en toe of even komt, (hal, gang, overloop, wc, bijkeuken), daar zijn sensoren aangebracht welke het licht aan en uit schakelen.
Er liggen extra loze leidingen naar zn beetje alle vertrekken. Cat5 is overal ook mee getrokken.

Er zijn RGB gadgets op de badkamer en slaapkamer aangebracht.
Er komt hier ook een "wall" of music en video... zn LED tv hebben we al, deze wordt weggewerkt in een voorzet wandje welke weer draaibaar is en zodoende alle kabels weg te werken zijn. 

Wanneer we wonen, wil ik best wat fotootjes maken betreffende de gebruikte materialen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Wanneer we wonen, wil ik best wat fotootjes maken betreffende de gebruikte materialen.



Dikke house warming party is een veel beter plan. :Cool:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :Big Grin:

----------


## shure-fan

wat zoizo zou komen in mijn nieuwe huis is , per kamer  minimaal 2x cat 5,  2x xlr,  1x bnc (video)  en voor de rest weet ik het nog niet

----------


## Stoney3K

> wat zoizo zou komen in mijn nieuwe huis is , per kamer  minimaal 2x cat 5,  2x xlr,  1x bnc (video)  en voor de rest weet ik het nog niet



Enkel BNC? Dus je wil alles op composiet-video gaan doen?

Ik zou voor een VGA verbinding gaan, dus met 5 x coax. Dan kun je makkelijk over naar HD.  :Wink:

----------


## vasco

HD video kan prima over UTP Cat5.

----------


## salsa

> Alles uiteraard actief en de audio draadloos verzonden, dus overal waar een stopcontact zit heb je geluid. Dat laatste moet overigens nog ontwikkeld worden in Frankrijk... (of ik heb iets gemist? Dave?)



Ha Daan

Nee hoor, je hebt niets gemist, NEXO maakt geen selfpowered speakers en zijn dat ook niet van plan.
Hun kriteria is juist, daar ben ik het mee eens, om geen selfpowered speakers op de markt te zetten.

Dave

----------


## djspeakertje

Van de ene kant hebben ze wel gelijk, van de andere kant is het ook wel erg jammer...

Maargoed, wat dachten jullie van een stopcontact met als connector Powercon, en dan op strategische plekken een speakon erbij, dan kan je toch nog zo hier en daar een Nexootje neerzetten, met signaal uit de muur :Smile: .


Daan

----------


## 4AC

Even een oud topic nieuw leven inblazen!

Waar het eerder in dit topic over ging, onopvallende audio:


En nog een stapje extremer, dit setje R4/R5 kun je dus uit het plafond laten zakken...



Kamer van Joel Thomas Zimmerman (a.k.a. DeadMau5). Vier Resolution 1.5's en twee IB218 infrabass kasten.  De infrabass voor het ultra-lage sub, die R1.5's zijn al full-range  kasten namelijk. Aangestuurd door twee E45's en één E25 (OEM amps van  MCsquare) met een X02 processortje. Als mixer heeft ie'een Funktion  One/Formula Sound FF6000.
 En, niet te vergeten, een bepaalt niet onaardige blondharige jongedame.

Waar we de line-array over een jaartje of twee vooral gaan zien:


Haha  :Wink: 

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## djspeakertje

De geluidsvoorspelling voor vandaag: De eerste 3 foto's zijn top, voor die laatste: een stevige bui reflecties van links, bij een windkracht van 10 á 11.


Daan

----------


## Roelande



----------


## MusicXtra

Tsja, en waar zet je nou je biertje koud?

----------


## Richnies2000

op dit moment buiten!

----------


## Hitvision

LooL Ik weet nog een cursus. Hoe creeer ik kam filters? Dat koude biertje magzij dan halen  :Smile:

----------


## JanV

Ik zou in elke kamer een deftige geluidsinstallatie willen (ook op het kleinste kamertje), waarmee ik muziek kan afspelen vanuit een centrale database (een soort van Sonos systeem. Daarnaast zou ik overal UTP willen en in elke kamer een paar XLR aansluitingen (wellicht zijn er ruimtes uitermate geschikt om het e.o.a. qua muziekinstrumenten te miken en te recorden)  :Smile:

----------

